# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مسائل ابن الازرق لابن عباس

## المجلسي الشنقيطي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحمد لله

ارجو من الاخوة المتخصصين  ان  يخبروني عن مدى صحة هذه المسائل ..وقد وجدت الدكتورة بنت الشاطئ تذكرها  و تعزوها  لغيرما  مصدر ..فهل  لها  سند  يعتمد عليه

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

قلتَ: المتخصصين
ولست متخصصا
ولكن سبق أن جمعت عددا من الروايات لغرض دراستها
ولم يتيسر ذلك:
من هو نافع بن الأزرق:قال الزركلي في الأعلام: نافع بن الأزرق بن قيس الحنفي، البكري الوائلي، الحروري، ابو راشد: رأس الازارقة، واليه نسبتهم. كان امير قومه وفقيههم. من أهل البصرة. صحب في أول أمره عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه. وله (اسئلة) رواها عنه، قال الذهبي: مجموعة في (جزء) اخرج الطبراني بعضها في مسند ابن عباس رضي الله عنه من المعجم الكبير.
وكان هو وأصحاب له من أنصار الثورة على (عثمان رضي الله عنه) ووالوا علياً رضي الله عنه، إلى أن كانت قضية (التحكيم) بين علي ومعاوية رضي الله عنهما، فاجتمعوا في (حروراء) وهي قرية من ضواحي الكوفة، ونادوا بالخروج على علي رضي الله عنه، وعرفوا لذلك، هم ومن تبع رأيهم، بالخوارج. وكان نافع (صاحب الترجمة) يذهب إلى سوق الأهواز، ويعترض الناس بما يحير العقل (كما يقول الذهبي).
ولما ولي عبيد الله بن زياد إمارة البصرة (سنة 55هـ) في عهد معاوية رضي الله عنه، اشتد على (الحروريين) وقتل (سنة 61هـ) زعيمهم أبا بلال: مرداس بن حدير .
وعندما  علموا بثورة عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه على الأمويين (بمكة) فتوجهوا إليه، مع نافع. وقاتلوا عسكر الشام في جيش ابن الزبير إلى أن مات يزيد بن معاوية (سنة 64هـ) وانصرف الجيش الشامي، وبويع ابن الزبير بالخلافة. 
وأراد نافع وأصحابه أن يعلموا رأى ابن الزبير في عثمان رضي الله عنهما، فقال له خطيبهم (عبيدة بن هلال اليشكري) بعد أن حمد الله وذكر بعثة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأثنى على سيرة أبي بكر وعمر: (... واستخلف الناس عثمان، فآثر القربى، ورفع الدرة ووضع السوط، ومزق الكتاب، وضرب منكر الجور، وآوى طريد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وضرب السابقين بالفضل وحرمهم واخذ الفيء فقسمه في فساق قريش ومجان العرب، فسارت اليه طائفة، فقتلوه؛ فنحن لهم أولياء ومن ابن عفان وأوليائه براء، فما تقول انت يا ابن الزبير ؟) فقال: (قد فهمت الذي ذكرت به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو فوق ما ذكرت وفوق ما وصفت، وفهمت ما ذكرت به ابا بكر وعمر، وقد وفقت واصبت، وفهمت الذي ذكرت به عثمان؛ واني لا اعلم مكان احد من خلق الله اليوم اعلم بابن عفان وامره مني، كنت معه حيث نقم عليه، واستعتبوه فلم يدع شيئاً الا اعتبهم، ثم رجعوا اليه بكتاب له يزعمون انه كتبه يأمر فيه بقتلهم، فقال لهم: ماكتبته، فان شئتم فهاتوا بينتكم، فان لم تكن حلفت لكم؛ فو الله ما جاؤوه ببينة ولا استحلفوه؛ ووثبوا عليه فقتلوه؛ وقد سمعت ما عبته به، فليس كذلك، بل هو خير اهل، وانا اشهدكم ومن حضرني اني ولي لابن عفان وعدو لاعدائه).
ولم يرض هذا نافعاً واصحابه، فانفضوا من حوله. وعاد نافع ببعضهم إلى البصرة، فتذكروا فضيلة الجهاد (كما يقول ابن الاثير) وخرج بثلاثمئة وافقوه على الخروج. وتخلف (عبد الله بن اباض) وآخرون، فتبرأوا منهم. وكان (نافع) جباراً فتاكاً، قاتله المهلب بن ابي صفرة ولقى الاهوال في حربه. وقتل يوم (دولاب) على مقربة من الاهواز.
بعض مسائله عن متشابه القرآن:قال الطبري 5/94:
حدثني المثنى قال ثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم قال ثنا القاسم قال ثنا الزبير عن الضحاك أن نافع بن الأزرق أتى بن عباس فقال يا بن عباس قول الله تبارك وتعالى يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض ولا يكتمون الله حديثا وقوله والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين فقال له بن عباس إني أحسبك قمت من عند أصحابك فقلت ألقى على ابن عباس متشابه القرآن فإذا رجعت إليهم فأخبرهم أن الله جامع الناس يوم القيامة في بقيع واحد فيقول المشركون إن الله لا يقبل من أحد شيئا إلا ممن وحده فيقولون تعالوا نجحد فيسألهم فيقولون والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين قال فيختم على أفواههم ويستنطق جوارحهم فتشهد عليهم جوارحهم أنهم كانوا مشركين فعند ذلك تمنوا لو أن الأرض سويت بهم ولا يكتمون الله حديثا.
وقال الطبري 6/228: حدثنا بن حميد قال ثنا يحيى بن واضح قال ثنا الحسين بن واقد عن يزيد النحوي عن عكرمة أن نافع بن الأزرق قال لابن عباس يا أعمى البصر أعمى القلب تزعم أن قوما يخرجون من النار وقد قال الله جل وعز وما هم بخارجين منها فقال بن عباس ويحك اقرأ ما فوقها هذه للكفار.
وقال الطبري 16/108:
حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال أخبرنا بن عيينة عن عمرو قال أخبرني من سمع بن عباس يخاصم نافع بن الأزرق فقال ابن عباس الورود الدخول وقال نافع لا فقرأ بن عباس إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم أنتم لها واردون أورود هو أم لا وقال يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود أورود هو أم لا أما أنا وأنت فسندخلها فانظر هل نخرج منها أم لا وما أرى الله مخرجك منها بتكذيبك قال فضحك نافع.
حدثنا القاسم قال ثنا الحسين قال ثني حجاج عن بن جريج عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال قال أبو راشد الحروري ذكروا هذا فقال الحروري لا يسمعون حسيسها قال بن عباس ويلك أمجنون أنت أين قوله تعالى يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود 
، ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا وقوله وإن منكم إلا واردها والله إن كان دعاء من مضى اللهم أخرجني من النار سالما وأدخلني الجنة غانما 
وقال الطبري 19/144:
حدثني أبو السائب قال ثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن المنهال عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال كان سليمان بن داود يوضع له ست مئة كرسي ثم يجيء أشراف الإنس فيجلسون مما يليه ثم تجيء أشراف الجن فيجلسون مما يلي الإنس قال ثم يدعو الطير فتظلهم ثم يدعو الريح فتحملهم قال فيسير في الغداة الواحدة مسيرة شهر قال فبينا هو في مسيره إذا احتاج إلى الماء وهو في فلاة من الأرض قال فدعا الهدهد فجاءه فنقر الأرض فيصيب موضع الماء قال ثم تجيء الشياطين فيسلخونه كما يسلخ الإهاب قال ثم يستخرجون الماء 
فقال له نافع بن الأزرق قف يا وقاف أرأيت قولك الهدهد يجيء فينقر الأرض فيصيب الماء كيف يبصر هذا ولا يبصر الفخ يجيء حتى يقع في عنقه قال فقال له بن عباس ويحك إن القدر إذا جاء حال دون البصر.
وقال الحاكم3526 أخبرناه أبو زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري حدثنا محمد بن عبد السلام ثنا إسحاق أنبأ أبو معاوية حدثنا الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله تعالى لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا قال انتف ريشه قال بن عباس رضي الله عنهما كان سليمان بن داود يوضع له ست مائة ألف كرسي ثم يجيء أشراف الإنس حتى يجلسوا مما يليه ثم يجيء أشراف الجن حتى يجلسوا مما يلي الإنس ثم يدعو الطير فيظلهم ثم يدعو الريح فتحملهم فيسير في الغداة الواحدة مسيرة شهر فبينما هو يسير في فلاة إذ احتاج إلى الماء فجاء الهدهد فجعل ينقر الأرض فأصاب موضع الماء فجاءت الشياطين فسلخت ذلك الموضع كما تسلخ الإهاب فأصابوا الماء فقال نافع بن الأزرق يا وقاف أرأيت الهدهد كيف يجيء فينقر الأرض فيصيب موضع الماء وهو يجيء إلى الفخ وهو يبصره حتى يقع في عنقه فقال بن عباس رضي الله عنهما إن القدر إذا جاء حال دون البصر هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه. ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف 31852 ، وانظر مسند الشاميين2/356 (1490).
وقال الطبري 21/29: حدثنا بن وكيع قال ثنا أبي عن سفيان عن عاصم عن أبي رزين قال سأل نافع بن الأزرق بن عباس ( هل تجد ) ميقات الصلوات الخمس في كتاب الله قال نعم فسبحان الله حين تمسون المغرب وحين تصبحون الفجر وعشيا العصر وحين تظهرون الظهر قال ومن بعد صلاة العشاء ثلاث عورات لكم 
حدثنا بن بشار قال ثنا عبد الرحمن قال ثنا سفيان عن عاصم عن أبي رزين قال سأل نافع بن الأزرق بن عباس عن الصلوات الخمس في القرآن قال نعم فقرأ فسبحان الله حين تمسون قال صلاة المغرب وحين تصبحون قال صلاة الصبح وعشيا قال صلاة العصر وحين تظهرون صلاة الظهر ثم قرأ ومن بعد صلاة العشاء ثلاث عورات لكم 
وقال الحاكم: 3541 حدثنا الشيخ أبو بكر بن إسحاق أنبأ عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل حدثني أبي حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا سفيان عن عاصم عن أبي رزين قال جاء نافع بن الأزرق إلى بن عباس رضي الله عنهما فقال الصلوات الخمس في القرآن فقال نعم فقرأ فسبحان الله حين تمسون قال صلاة المغرب وحين تصبحون صلاة الصبح وعشيا صلاة العصر وحين تظهرون صلاة الظهر وقرأ ) ومن بعد صلاة العشاء ثلاث عورات لكم ( هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه. ورواه عبدالرزق في المصنف 1772، والطبراني في 
المعجم الكبير 10596.
وقال الحاكم في المستدرك: 3408 حدثنا أبو زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي بن حمزة المروزي حدثنا أبو صالح هدية بن عبد الوهاب أنبأ محمد بن شجاع عن محمد بن زياد اليشكري عن ميمون بن مهران أن نافع بن الأزرق سأل بن عباس فقال أخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل ) وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا ( ما العتي قال البؤس من الكبر قال الشاعر 
إنما يعذر الوليد ولا 
يعذر من كان في الزمان عتيا 
وقال ابن كثير 3/133:
وقال عبد الرزاق أيضا أخبرنا بن عيينة عن عمرو أخبرني من سمع بن عباس يخاصم نافع بن الأزرق فقال بن عباس الورود الدخول فقال نافع لا فقرأ بن عباس ( إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم أنتم لها واردون ) وردوا أم لا وقال ( يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار ) أوردها أم لا أما أنا وأنت فسندخلها فانظر هل نخرج منها أم لا وما أرى الله مخرجك منها بتكذيبك فضحك نافع وروى بن جريج عن عطاء قال قال أبو راشد الحروري وهو نافع بن الأزرق ( لا يسمعون حسيسها ) فقال بن عباس ويلك أمجنون أنت أين قوله ( يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار ) ( ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا ) ( وإن منكم إلا واردها ) والله إن كان دعاء من مضى اللهم أخرجني من النار سالما وأدخلني الجنة غانما وقال بن جرير حدثني محمد بن عبيد المحاربي حدثنا أسباط عن عبد الملك عن عبيد الله عن مجاهد قال كنت عند بن عباس فأتاه رجل يقال له أبو راشد وهو نافع بن الأزرق فقال له ياابن عباس أرأيت قول الله ( وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ) قال أما أنا وأنت يا أبا راشد فسنردها فانظر هل نصدر عنها أم لا.
وقال في 3/360: حدث يوما عبد الله بن عباس بنحو هذا وفي القوم رجل من الخوارج يقال له نافع بن الأزرق وكان كثير الإعتراض على بن عباس فقال له قف يا بن عباس غلبت اليوم قال ولم قال إنك تخبر عن الهدهد أنه يرى الماء في تخوم الأرض وإن الصبي ليضع له الحبة في الفخ ويحثو على الفخ ترابا فيجيء الهدهد ليأخذها فيقع في الفخ فيصيده الصبي فقال بن عباس لولا أن يذهب هذا فيقول رددت على بن عباس لما أجبته ثم قال له ويحك إنه إذا نزل القدر عمى البصر وذهب الحذر فقال له نافع والله لا أجادلك في شيء من القرآن أبدا

كثرة اعتراضه على أهل العلم:يمكن أن يلاحظ القارئ الكريم عدم احترام نافع لأهل العلم، وكثرة معارضته لهم، وعدم توقيرهم وخصوصا أنهم من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال البيهقي في الكبرى: 16586 أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن الفضل أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر ثنا يعقوب بن سفيان ثنا بن عثمان أنبأ عبد الله أنبأ المنذر بن ثعلبة حدثني سعيد بن حرب العبدي قال كنت جليسا لعبد الله بن عمر في المسجد الحرام زمن بن الزبير وفي طاعة بن الزبير رؤوس الخوارج نافع بن الأزرق وعطية بن الأسود ونجدة فبعثوا أو بعضهم شابا إلى عبد الله بن عمر ما يمنعك أن تبايع لعبد الله بن الزبير أمير المؤمنين فرأيته حين مد يده وهي ترجف من الضعف فقال والله ما كنت لأعطي بيعتي في فرقة ولا أمنعها من جماعة. ورواه البخاري في التاريخ الأوسط 1/164/749.
وقال البيهقي: 18650 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن القاضي وأبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو وقالوا ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ثنا إبراهيم بن مرزوق ثنا عارم محمد بن الفضل ثنا سعيد بن يزيد ثنا علي بن الحكم البناني أن نافع بن الأزرق سأل بن عباس رضي الله عنهما فقال يا بن عباس أرأيت إذا أرسلت كلبي فسميت فقتلت الصيد آكله قال نعم قال نافع يقول الله إلا ما ذكيتم تقول أنت وإن قتل قال ويحك يا بن الأزرق أرأيت لو أمسك علي سنور فأدركت ذكاته كان يكون علي بأس والله إني لأعلم في أي كلاب نزلت نزلت في كلاب بني نبهان من طيى ء ويحك يا بن الأزرق وليكونن لك نبأ.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

مسائل نافع في غريب القرآن:هذه المسأئل اشترهت بين أهل العلم، وتلقوها بالقبول، وهي منثورة في تراجم أبواب صحيح البخاري معلقة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه، وهي من جهة الإسناد ليست قوية.
ققد روى الطبراني في المعجم الكبير 10/248 (10597)قال: 10597 حدثنا أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب الجمحي ثنا إبراهيم بن بشار الرمادي ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن الحراني وهو عثمان بن عبد الرحمن الطرائفي ثنا عبيد الله بن عياش وموسى بن يزيد الحرانيان قالا ثنا جويبر عن الضحاك بن مزاحم الهلالي قال خرج نافع بن الأزرق وونجدة بن عويمر في نفر من رؤوس الخوارج لينقرون عن العلم ويطلبونه حتى قدموا مكة فإذا هم بعبد الله بن عباس قاعدا قريبا من زمزم وعليه رداء أحمر وقميص وإذا ناس قيام يسألونه عن التفسير يقولون يا بن عباس ما تقول في كذا وكذا فيقول هو كذا وكذا فقال له نافع بن الأزرق ما أجرئك يا بن عباس على ما تجريه منذ اليوم فقال له بن عباس ثكلتك أمك يا نافع وعدمتك ألا أخبرك من هو أجرأ مني قال من هو يا بن عباس قال رجل تكلم بما ليس به علم ورجل كتم علما عنده قال صدقت يا بن عباس أتيتك لأسألك قال هات يا بن الأزرق فسل قال أخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار ما الشواظ قال اللهب الذي لا دخان فيه قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت
ألا من مبلغ حسان عني 
مغلغلة تدب إلى عكاظ 
أليس أبوك قينا كان فينا 
إلى القينات فسلا في الحفاظ 
يمانيا يظل يشب كيرا 
وينفخ دائبا لهب الشواظ 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قوله ونحاس فلا تنتصران ما النحاس قال الدخان الذي لا لهب فيه قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قال نعم اما سمعت قول نابغة بني ذبيان يقول 
يضيء كضوء سراج السليط 
لم يجعل الله فيه نحاسا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل أمشاج نبتليه قال ماء الرجل وماء المرأة إذا اجتمعا في الرحم كان مشجا قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي وهو يقول 
كأن النصل والفوقين منه 
خلال الريش سيط به مشيج 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل والتفت الساق بالساق ما الساق بالساق قال الحرب قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب 
أخو الحرب إن عضت به الحرب عضها 
وإن شمرت عن ساقها الحرب شمرا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل بنين وحفدة ما
البنون والحفدة قال أما بنوك فإنهم يعاطونك وأما حفدتك فإنهم خدمك قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي 
حفد الولائد حولهن وألقيت 
بأكفهن أزمة الأحمال 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل إنما أنت من المسحرين ما المسحرون قال من المخلوقين قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت وهو يقول 
فإن تسألينا مم نحن فإننا 
عصافير من هذا الأنام المسحر 
قال صدقت فأخبرنا عن قول الله عز وجل فنبذناهم في اليم وهو مليم ما المليم قال المذنب قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت وهو يقول 
بعيد من الآفات لست لها بأهل 
ولكن المسيء هو المليم 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل قل أعوذ برب الفلق ما الفلق قال ضوء الصبح قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة 
الفارج الهم مبذول عساكره 
كما يفرج ضوء الظلمة الفلق 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل لكي لا تأسوا على
ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم ما الأسى قال لكي لا تحزنوا قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة 
قليل الأسى فيما أتى الدهر دونه 
كريم النثا حلو الشمائل معجب 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل إنه ظن أن لن يحور ما يحور قال يرجع قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة 
وما المرء إلا كالشهاب وضوؤه 
يحور رمادا بعد إذ هو ساطع 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن ما الآن قال الذي قد انتهى حره قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول نابغة بني ذبيان 
فإن يقبض عليك أبو قبيس 
تحط بك المنية في هوان 
وتخضب لحية غدرت وخانت 
بأحمر من نجيع الجوف آن 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل فأصبحت كالصريم ما الصريم قال كالليل المظلم قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول نابغة بني ذبيان 
لا تزجروا مكفهر الأكفاء له 
كالليل يخلط أصراما بأصرام 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل إلى غسق الليل ما غسق الليل قال إذا أظلم قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل ان ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت بقول النابغة 
كأنما جل ما قالوا وما وعدوا 
آل تضمنه من دامس غسق 
قال أبو خليفة الآل الشراب الصواب كأنما جل ما قالوا وما وعدوا قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا ما المقيت قال قادرا قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل ان ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت بقول النابغة 
وذي ضغن كففت النفس عنه 
وإني في مساءته مقيت 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل والليل إذا عسعس قال إقباله بسواده قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول امرى القيس 
عسعس حتى لو يشاء كان 
لنا من ضوء نوره قبس 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل وأنا به زعيم قال الزعيم الكفيل قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس 
وإني زعيم إن رجعت مملكا 
بسير ترى منه الفرانق أزورا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل وفومها ما الفوم قال الحنطة قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب
على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي 
قد كنت تحسبني كأغنى وافد 
قدم المدينة عن زراعة فوم 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل الأزلام ما الأزلام قال القداح قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول الحطيئة 
لا يزجر الطير إن مرت به سنحا 
ولا يقام له قدح بأزلام 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل وأصحاب المشأمة ما أصحاب المشأمة قال أصحاب الشمال قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال أما سمعت بقول زهير بن أبي سلمى 
نزل الشيب بالشمال قريبا 
والمرورات دائيا وحقيرا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل إذا البحار سجرت قال اختلط ماؤها بماء الأرض قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل ان ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول زهير بن أبي سلمى 
لقد عرفت ربيعة في جذام 
وكعب خالها وابنا ضرار 
لقد نازعتم حسبا قديما 
وقد سجرت بحارهم بحاري 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل والسماء ذات الحبك ما الحبك قال ذات الطرائق قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما
اتساقه قال إذا اجتمع قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت بقول بن صرمة الأنصاري 
إن لنا قلائصا نقائقا 
مستوسقات لو يجدن سائقا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل الأحد الصمد أما الأحد فقد عرفناه فما الصمد قال الذي يصمد إليه في الأمور كلها قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت بقول الأسدية 
ألا بكر الناعي بخيري بني أسد 
بعمرو بن مسعود وبالسيد الصمد 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل يلق أثاما ما الأثام قال جزاء قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت بقول بشر بن أبي حازم الأسدي 
وإن مقامنا ندعو عليهم 
بأبطح ذي المجاز له أثام 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل وهو كظيم ما الكظيم قال الساكت قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قال نعم أما سمعت بقول زهير بن جذيمة العبسي 
فإن تك كاظما بمصاب شاس 
فإني اليوم منطلق لساني 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل أو تسمع لهم ركزا قال صوابا قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب
على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت قول خداش بن زهير 
فإن سمعتم بحبل هابط سرفا 
أو بطن قوم فاخفوا الركز واكتتموا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل إذ تحسونهم بإذنه قال إذ تقتلونهم بإذنه قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد  قال نعم أما سمعت بقول عتبة الليثي 
نحسهم بالبيض حتى كأنما 
نفلق منهم بالجماجم حنظلا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل ) يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء ( هل كان الطلاق في الجاهلية قال نعم طلاقا بائنا ثلاثا أما سمعت قول أعشى بني قيس بن ثعلبة حين أخذه أختانه عنزة فقالوا له إنك قد أضررت بصاحبتنا وإنا نقسم بالله أن لا نضع العصا عنك أو تطلقها فلما رأى الجد منهم وأنهم فاعلون به شرا قال 
يا جارتا بيني فإنك طالقة 
كذاك أمور الناس غاد وطارقة 
فقالوا والله لتبينن لها الطلاق أو لا نضع العصا عنك فقال 
فبيني حصان الفرج غير ذميمة 
وما موقة منا كما أنت وامقة 
فقالوا والله لتبين الطلاق أو لا نضع العصا عنك فقال 
وبيني فإن البين خير من العصا 
وان لا تزالي فوق رأسك بارقة 
فأبانها بثلاث تطليقات.
قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد:
وعن الضحاك بن مزاحم الهلالي قال خرج نافع بن الأرزق ونجدة بن عويمر في نفر من رؤوس الخوارج ينقرون عن العلم ويطلبونه حتى قدموا مكة فإذا هم بعبد الله بن عباس قاعداً قريباً من زمزم وعليه رداء له أحمر وقميص فإذا أناس قيام يسألونه عن التفسير يقولون يا أبا عباس ما تقول في كذا وكذا فيقول هو كذا وكذا فقال له نافع بن الأزرق ما أجرأك يابن عباس على ما تخبر به منذ اليوم فقال له ابن عباس ثكلتك أمك يا نافع وعدمتك ألا أخبرك من هو أجر أمتي قال من هو يا ابن عباس قال رجل تكلم بما ليس له به علم أو كتم علماً عنده قال صدقت يابن عباس أتيتك لأسألك قال هات يا ابن الأزرق فسل قال فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار" ما الشواظ قال اللهم الذي لا دخان فيه قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت: 
ألا من مبلغ حسان عـنـي		مغلغلة تدب إلى عـكـاظ
أليس أبوك قيناً كان فـينـا		إلى الفتيان فسلا في الحفاظ 
يمانياً يظـل يشـب كـيراً		وينفخ دائباً لهب الـشـواظ
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قوله "ونحاس فلا تنتصران" ما النحاس قال الدخان الذي لا لهب فيه قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم قال أما سمعت نابغة بني ذبيان يقولك 
يضيء كضوء سراج السليط لم يجعل الله فيه نحاساً 
يعني دخاناً قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله "أمشاج نبتليه" قال ماء الرجل وماء المرأة إذا اجتمعا في الرحم كانا مشجاً قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي وهو يقول 
كأن النصل والفوقـين فـيه		خلاف الريش سيط به مشيج 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "والتفت الساق بالساق" ما الساق بالساق قال الحرب قال هل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب: 
أخو الحرب إن عضت به الحرب عضها		وإن شمرت عن ساقها الحرب شمـرا
قال صدقت فاخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "بنين وحفدة" ما البنون والحفدة قال أما بنوك فإنهم يغاظونك وأما حفدتك فإنهم خدمك قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت: 
حفد الولائد حولهن وألقيت		بأكفهن أزمة الأحمـال
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "إنما أنت من المسحرين" قال من المخلوقين قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت وهو يقول: 
من الآفات لست لها بأهل		ولكن المسيء هو المليم
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "قل أعوذ برب الفلق" ما الفلق قال ضوء الصبح قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة وهو يقول:  
الفارج الهم مبذول عساكـره		كما يفرج ضوء الظلمة الفلق 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "لكيلا تأسوا على ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم" ما الأساة قال لا تحزنوا قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول لبيد ربيعة: 
قليل الأسى فيما أتى الدهر دونه		كريم الثنا حلو الشمائل معجب
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل" إنه ظن أن لن يحور" ما يحور قال يرجع قال هل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة: 
وما المرء إلا كالشهاب وضوئه		يحور رماداً بعد إذ هو ساطع
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن" ما الآن قال الذي قد انتهى حره قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول نابغة بني ذبيان: 
فإن يقبض عليك أبو قبـيس		تحط بك المنية في هـوان
وتخضب لحية غدرت وخانت		بأحمى من نجيع الجوف آن
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "فأصبحت كالصريم" ما الصريم قال الليل المظلم قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول نابغة بني ذبيان: 
لا تزجروا مكفهراً لا كفاء له		كالليل يخلط أصراماً بأصرام 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "إلى غسق الليل" ما غسق الليل قال إذا أظلم قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت النابغة وهو يقول: 
كأنما جد ما قالوا وما وعدوا		آل تضمنه من دامس غسق 
قال أبو خليفة الآل: السراب قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتاً" ما المقيت قال قادر قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول امريء القيس: 
وذي ضغن كففت الضغن عنه		وإني في مساءتـه مـقـيت
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "والليل إذا عسعس" قال إقبال سواده قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول امريء القيس: 
عسعس حتى لو نشأ أدنا		كان له من ضوئه مقبس 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وأنا به زعيم" قال الزعيم الكفيل قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول امريء القيس: 
وإني زعيم إن رجعت مملكـاً		بسير ترى منه الغرانق أزورا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وفومها" ما الفوم قال الحنطة قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي: 
قد كنت أحسبني كأغنى وافد		قدم المدينة عن زراعة فوم 
قال صدقت فاخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "والأزلام" ما الأزلام قال القداح قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول الحطيئة: 
لا يزجر الطير إن مرت به سنحا		ولا يقـام لـه قـدح بــأزلام
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "أصحاب المشأمة ما أصحاب المشأمة" قال أصحاب الشمال قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول زهير بن أبي سلمى حيث يقول: 
نزل الشيب بالشمال قريباً		والمرورات دانياً وحفيراً 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وإذا البحار سجرت" قال اختلط ماؤها بماء الأرض قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول زهير بن أبي سلمى: 
لقد عرفت ربيعة في جـذام		وكعب حالها وابنا ضـرار
لقد نازعتهم حسبـاً قـديمـاً		وقد سجرت بحارهم بحارى 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "والسماء ذات الحبك" ما الحبك قال الطرائق قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول زهير بن أبي سلمى: 
مكلل بأصول النجم تنـسـجـه		ريح الشمال لضاحي ما به حبك 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وإنه تعالى جد ربنا" قال ارتفعت عظمة ربنا قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول طرفة بن العبد للنعمان بن المنذر: 
إلى ملك يضرب الدراعـين		لم ينقص الشيب منه قبـالا
أترفع جـدك إنـي امـرؤ		سقتني الأعادي سجالاً سجالاً 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "حتى تكون حرضاً" قال: الحرض البالي قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول طرفة بن العبد: 
أمن ذكر ليلى إن نأت غربة بها		أعد حريضاً للكرام مـحـرم
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وأنتم سامدون" قال لا هون قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول هزيلة بنت بكر تبكي عاداً: 
بعثت عاداً لقـيمـاً		وأتى سعد شـريدا
قيل قم فانظر إليهم		ثم دع عنك السمودا 
قال فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "إذا اتسق" ما اتساقه قال إذا اجتمع قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول أبي صرمة الأنصاري: 
إن لنا قلائصاً نقـانـقـاً		مستوسقات لو تجدن سائقاً 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "الصمد" أما الأحد فقد عرفناه فما الصمد قال الذي يصمد إليه في الأمور كلها قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت بقول الأسدية: 
ألا بكر الناعي بخبر بنـي أسـد		بعمرو بن مسعود وبالسيد الصمد 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "يلق أثاماً" ما الأثام قال جزاء قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول بشر بن أبي خازم الأسدي: 
وإن مقامنا يدعو عليهـم		بأبطح ذي المجاز له أثام 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "وهو كظيم قال الساكت قال فهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول زهير بن خزيمة العبسي: 
فإن يك كاظماً بمصاب شاس		فإني اليوم منطلق اللسـان
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "أو تسمع لهم ركزاً" ما الركز قال صوتاً قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول خراش بن زهير: 
فإن سمعتم بخيل هابـط شـرفـاً		أو بطن قو فاخفوا الركز واكتتموا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "إذ تحسونهم بإذنه" قال إذ تقتلونهم بإذنه قال وهل كانت العرب تعرف ذلك قبل أن ينزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أما سمعت قول عتبة الليثي: 
نحسهم بالبيض حتى كأننـا		نفلق منهم بالجما جم حنظلا 
قال صدقت فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل "يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء" هل كان الطلاق يعرف في الجاهلية قال نعم طلاقاً بائناً ثلاثاً أما سمعت قول أعشى بني قيس بن ثعلبة حين أخذه أختانه غيرة فقالوا إنك قد أضررت بصاحبتنا وإنا نقسم بالله أن لا نضع العصا عنك أو تطلقها فلما رأى الجد منهم وأنهم فاعلون به شراً قال: 
أجارتنا بيني فـإنـك طـالـقة		كذاك أمور الناس غادر طارقة 
فقالوا ولله لتبينن لها الطلاق أو لا نضع العصا عنك فقال: 
فبيني فإن البين خير من العصـا		وأن لا تزالي فوق رأسك طارقة 
فأبانها بثلاث تطليقات. رواه الطبراني وفيه جويبر وهو متروك، وفي موضع آخر قال: ضعيف.
وقال الهيثمي:
قوله تعالى "فسبحان الله حين تُمسون وحين تُصبحون" عن أبي رزين قال خاضم نافع بن الأزرق ابن عباس فقال تجد الصلوات الخمس في كتاب الله قال نعم فقرأ عليه "فسبحان الله حين تمسون" المغرب "وحين تُصبحون" الصبح "وعشياً" العصر "وحينَ تُظهرون" الظهر "ومن بعد صلاة العشاء" قال صلاة العشاء. رواه الطبراني عن شيخه عبد الله بن محمد بن سعيد بن أبي مريم وهو ضعيف.
قال السيوطي في الإتقان:
حميد الأعرج وعبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد عن أبيه قال: بينا عبد الله بن عباس جالس بفناء الكعبة قد اكتنفه الناس يسألونه عن تفسير القرآن، فقال نافع ابن الأزرق لنجدة بن عويمر: قم بنا إلى هذا الذي يجترئ على تفسير القرآن بما لا علم له به، فقاما إليه فقالا: إنا نريد أن نسألك عن أشياء من كتاب الله فتفسرها لنا وتأتينا بمصادقة من كلام العرب، فإن الله تعالى إنما أنزل القرآن بلسان عربي متين، فقال ابن عباس: سلاني عما بدا لكما، فقال نافع: أخبرني عن قول الله تعالى - عن اليمين وعن الشمال عزين - قال: العزون: حلق الرفاق. قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال نعم: أما سمعت عبيد بن الأبرص وهويقول: 
فجاءوا يهرعون إليه حتى  يكونوا حول منيره عزينا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله (وابتغوا إليه الوسيلة - قال: الوسيلة: الحاجة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت عنترة وهويقول: 
إن الرجال لهم إليك وسـيلة    إن يأخذوك تكحلي وتخضبي 
قال: اخبرني عن قوله (شرعة ومنهاجاً قال: الشرعة: الدين، والمنهاج: الطريق، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت أبا سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب وهويقول: 
لقد نطق المأمون بالصدق والهدى      وبين للإسلام ديناً ومـنـهـجـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إذا أثمر وينعه - قال: نضجه وبالغه، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
إذا ما مشت وسط النساء تأودت    كما اهتز غصن ناعم النبت يانع 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وريشاً - قال: الريش المال، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت الشاعر يقول: 
فرشني بخير طال ما قد بـريتـنـي        وخير الموالي من لا يريش ولا يبري 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لقد خلقنات الإنسان في كبد - قال: في اعتدال واستقامة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت لبيد بن ربيعة وهويقول: 
يا عين هلا بكيت أربـد إذ          قمنا وقام الخصوم في كبد 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - سكاد سنا برقه - قال: السنا الضوء، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت أبا سفيان بن الحارث يقول: 
يدعوإلى الحق لا يبغي به بدلاً              يجلوبضوء سناه داجي الظلم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وحفدة - قال: وهم الأعوان. قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال نعم، أما سمعت الشاعر يقول: 
حفد الولائد حولهن وأسلمت         بأكفهن أزمة الأحـمـال
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وحنانا من لدنا - قال: رحمة من عندنا، قال: وهل ترعف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت طرفة بن العبد يقول: 
أبا منذر أفنيت فاستبق بـعـضـنـا          حنانيك بعض الشر أهون من بعض 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أفلم ييأس الذين آمنوا - قال: أفلم يعلم بلغة بني مالك، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت مالك بن عوف يقول: 
لقد يئس الأقوام أني أنـا ابـنـه        وإن كنت عن أرض العشيرة نائياً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - مثبوراً - قال ملعوناً محبوساً من الخير، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت عبد العزيز بن الزبعري يقول: 
إذا أتاني الشيطان في سنة النو              م ومن مال ميله مثـبـوراً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فأجاءها المخاض - قال: ألجأها، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت حسان بن ثابت يقول: 
إذا شددنا شـدة صـادقة             فأجأناكم إلى سفح الجبل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى ندياً قال: النادي: المجلس، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت الشاعر يقول: 
مقــامـــات وأنـــدية               ويوم سير على الأعداء تأويب 
قال: أخبني عن قوله تعالى أثاثاً ورئياً - قال: الأثاث: المتاع، والرئى: من الشراب، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت الشاعر يقول: 
بملمومة شهبـاء لـوقـذفـوا بـهـا         شماريخ من رضوى إذن عاد صفصفاً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحي - قال: لا تعرق فيها من شدة حر الشمس، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت الشاعر يقول: 
رأت رجلاً أما إذا الشمس عارضت         فيضحى وأما بالعشي فيخـصـر
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - له خوار - قال: له صياح، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
كأن بني معاوية بن بكـر       لى الإسلام صابحة تخور 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ولا تنياً في ذكرى - قال: لا تضعفا عن أمري، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
إني وجـدك مـا ونـيت ولم أزل       أبغـي الـفـكاك لـه بـكل سـبـيل
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى القانع والمعتر قال: القانع: الذي يقنع بما أعطى، والمعتر: الذي يعترض الأبواب. قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
على مكثريهم حق معتر بابهم               وعـنـد الـمـقـلــين الـســمــاحة الـبذل
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وقصر مشيد - قال: مشيد لاجص والآجر، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت عدي بن زيد يقول: 
شاده مـرمـراً وجـلــلـه كـل
سا فـــــــلــــــ  ـلـــــــطـــــ  ـــــــير فــــــــــــــ  ـي ذراه وكـــــــــــــ  ــور
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى شواظ قال: الشواظ: اللهب الذي لا دخان له، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول أمية بن الصلت: 
يظل يش كيراً بعد كير
وينـــــــفــــ  ـــخ دائبــاً لـهب اشــواظ
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - قد أفلح المؤمنون - قال: فازوا وسعدوا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة: 
فاعقلي إن كنت لما تعقلي
ولقد أفلح من كان عقـل
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يؤيد بنصره من يشاء - قال: يقوي، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت حسان بن ثابت: 
برجال لستموأمثـالـهـم
أيدوا جبريل نصراً فنزل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ونحاس - قال: هو الدخان الذي لا لهب فيه، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
يضيء كضوء سراج السليط لم يجعل الله فيه نحاساً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أمشاج - قال: اختلاط ماء الرجل وماء المرأة إذا وقع في الرحم، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب: 
كان الريش والفرق منـه
خلال النصل خالطه مشيج 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وفومها - قال: الحنطة. قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول أبي محجن الثقفي: 
قد كنت أحسبني كأغنى واحد
قدم المدينة عن زراعة فوم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وأنتم سامدون - قال: السمود: اللهووالباطل، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال نعم، أما سمعت قول هذيلة بنت بكر وهت تبكي قوم عاد: 
ليت عاد قبلوا الحقق ولم يبدوا جحوداً 
قيل قم فانظر إليهم
ثم دع عـنـك الـســـمـــودا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لا فيها غول - قال: ليس فيها نتن ولا كراهية كخمر الدنيا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: 
رب كأس شربت لا غول فيها
وسقيت النديم منها مـزاجـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (والقمر إذا اتسق) قال: اتساقه: اجتماعه، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول طرفة بن العبد: 
إن لنا قلائصاً نقـانـقـاً
مستوسقات لم يجدن سائقاً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (وهم فيها خالدون) قال: كالحياض الواسعة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول طرفة بن العبد: 
كالجوابي لا تنى مـتـرعة
بقرى الأضياف أوللمتحضر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض) قال: الفجور والزنى، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
حافظ لفرج راض بالتقى
ليس ممن قلبه فيه مرض 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (من طين لازب) قال: الملتزق، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول النابغة: 
فلا تحبسون الخير لا شر بعـده
ولا تحبسون الشر ضربة لازب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (أنداداً) قال: الأشباه والأمثال، قال: ووهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة: 
أحمد الله فـلا نـد لـه
بيديه الخير ما شاء فعل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (لشوباً من حميم) قال: الخلط بماء الحميم والغساق. قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
تلك المكارم لا قعبان من لبن
شيباً بماء فعادا بعد أبـو الا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - عجل لنا قطناً - قال: القط: الجزاء، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
ولا الملك النعماتن يوم لقيتـه
بنعمته يعطي القطوط ويطلق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - من حمأ مسنون - قال: الحمأ السواد، والمسنون: المصور، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول حمزة بن عبد المطلب: 
أغر كأن البدر شقة وجهـه
جلا الغيم عنه ضوؤه فتبددا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - البائس الفقير - قال: البائس: الذي لا يجد شيئاً من شدة الحال، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول طرفة: 
يغشاهم البائس المدقع والضي
ف وجار مجـاور جـنـب
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ماء غدقاً قال: كثيراً جارياً، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
تدني كراديس ملتفاً حدائقـهـا
كالنبت جادت بها أنهارها غدقاً 
ثال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - بشهاب قبس - قال: شعلة من نار يقتبسون منه، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول طرفة بن العبد: 
هم عراني فبت أدفـعـه
دون سهادي كشعلة القبس 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - عذاب أليم - قال: الأليم: الوجيع، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
نام من كان خلياً من ألم
وبقيت الليل طولاً لم أنم 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وقفينا على آثارهم - قال: أتبعنا على آثار الأنبياء. أي بعثنا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عدي بن زيد: 
يوم قفت عيرهم من عـيرنـا
واحتمال الحي في الصبح فلق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إذا تردى - قال إذا مات وتردى في النار، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عدي بن زيد: 
خطفته مـنـية فـتـردى
وهوفي الملك يأمل التعميرا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - في جنات ونهر - قال: النهر: السعة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة: 
ملكت بها كفى فأنهرت فنقهـا
يرى قائم من دونها وما ورائها 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وضعها للأنام - قال: الخلق، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت لبيد بن ربيعة: 
فإن تسألينا مم نحـن فـإنـنـا
عصافير من هذا الأنام المسحر 
قال: فأخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أن لن يحور - قال: أن لن يرجع بلغة الحبشة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ولا المرء إلا كالشهاب وضوئه
يحور رماداً بعد إذ هوساطع
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ذلك أدنى أن لا تعدلوا - قال: أجدر أن لا تميلوا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب غير ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
إنا تبعنا رسول الله واطرحـوا
قول النبي وعالوا في الموازين 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وهومليم - قال: المسيء المذنب، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول أمية بن الصلت: 
بريء من الآفات ليس لها بأهل
ولكن المسيء هو الـمـلـيم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إذ تحسونهم بإذنه - قال: تقتلونهم، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ومننا الذي لاقى بسيف محـمـد
فحس به الأعداء عرض العساكر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ما ألفينا - قال: يعني وجدنا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب غير ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول نابغة بني ذبيان: 
فحسبوه فألفوه كما زعـمـت
تسعاً وتسعين لم تنقص ولم تزد 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - جنفاً - قال: الجور والميل في الوصية، قال: وهل تعرف العرب غير ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عدي بن زيد: 
وأمك يا نعمان في أخوزاتها
تأتين ما يأتينـه جـنـفـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - بالبأساء والضراء - قال: البأساء: الخصب، والضراء: الجدب، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول زيد بن عمرو: 
إن الإلـه واسـع حـكـم
بكفه الضر والبأساء والنعم 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إلا رمزاً - قال: الإشارة باليد والإيماء بالرأس، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ما في السماء من الرحمن مرتمز
إلا إليه وما في الأرض من وزر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فقد فاز - قال: سعد ونجا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عبد الله بن رواحة: 
وعسى أن أفوز ثمت ألقى
حجة أتقي بها الفتـانـا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - سزاء بيننا وبينكم - قال: عدل، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
تلافينا فقاضينـا سـواء
ولكن جرعن حال بحال 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - الفلك المشحون - قال: السفينة الموقرة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب غير ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول لبيد بن الأبرص: 
شحناً أرضهم بالخيل حتى
تركناهم أذل من الصراط 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - زنيم - قال: ولد الزنى، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ولقد قلت وزيد حاسـر
يوم ولت خيل زيد قدداً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - برب الفلق - قال: الصبح إذا انفلق من ظلمة الليل، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول زهير بن أبي سلمى: 
الفارج الهم مسدولاً عساكره
كما يفرج غم الظلمة الفلق
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - خلاق - قال: نصيب، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال نعم، أما سمعت قول أمية بن الصلت: 
يدعون بالويل فيها لا خلاق لهم
إلا سرابيل من قطر وأغلال
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كل له قانتون - قال: مقرون، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عدي بن زيد: 
قانتاً لله يرجـوعـفـوه
يوم لا يكفر عبد ما ادخر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - جدر بنا - قال: عظمة ربنا، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول أمية بن الصلت:  
لك الحمد والنعماء والملك ربنـا
فلا شيء أعلى منك جداً وأمجد 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حميم آن - قال: الآني الذي انتهى طبخه وحره، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول نابغة بن ذبيان: 
ويخضب لحية غدرت وخانت
بأحمخر من نجيع الخوف آن 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وأكدي - قال: كدره بمنه. قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أعطى قلـيلاً ثـم أكـدي بـمـنـه
ومن ينشر المعروف في الناس يحمد 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لا وزر - قال: الوزر: الملجأ، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عمروبن كلثوم: 
لعمرك ما إن له صخـرة
لعمرك ما إن له من وزر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - قضى نحبه - قال: أجله الذي قدر له، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول لبيد بن ربيعة: 
ألا تسألان المرء مـاذا يحـاول
أنحب فيقضي أم ضلال وباطل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - المعصرات - قال: السحاب يعصر بعضها فيخرج الماء من بين السحابتين، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول نابغة: 
تحربها الأرواح من بين شمـائل
وبين صباها المعصرات الدوامس 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى: - سنشد عضدك - قال: العضد: المعين الناصر، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول النابغة الذبياني: 
في ذمة من أبي قابوس منقذه
للخائفين ومن ليست له عضد 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - في الغابرين - قال: في الباقين، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول عبيد بن الأبرص: 
ذهبوا وخلفني المخلف فيهم
فكأنني في الغابرين غريب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فلا تأس - قال: لا تحزن، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: 
وقوفاً بها صحبى على مطيهم
يقولون لا تهلك أسى وتحمل
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يصدفون - قال: يعرضون عن الحق، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول أبي سفيان: 
عجبت لحلم الله عنا وقد بـدا
له صدفنا عن كل حق منزل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أن تبسل - قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول زهير: 
وفارقتك برهن لا فكاك لـه
يوم الوداع فقلبي مبسل غلقاً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله (فلما أفلت - قال: زالت الشمس عن كبد السماء، أما سمعت قول كعب بن مالك: 
فتغير القمر المنـير لـفـقـده
والشمس قد كسفت وكادت تأفل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كالصريم - قال: الذاهب، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
غدوت عليه غدوة فوجدته
قعوداً لديه بالصريم عواذل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - تفتؤ - قال:لا تزال، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
لعمرك ما تفتأ تذكر خـالـداً
وقد غاله ما غال من قبل تبع 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - خشية إملاق - قال: مخافة الفقر، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
وإني على الإملاق يا قوم ماجد
أعد لأضيافي الشواء المضهبا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حدائق - قال: البساتين، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
بلاد سقاها الله أما سهولهـا
فقضب ودر مغدق وحدائق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - مقيتاً - قال: قادراً، أما سمعت قول أحيحة الأنصاري: 
وذي ضغن كففت النفس عنه
وكنت على مساءته مقيتـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ولا يئوده - قال: لا يثقله، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
يعطي المئين ولايئوده حملـهـا
محض الضرائب ماجد الأخلاق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - سرياً - قال: النهر الصغير، أما سمعت قول الشاعر 
سهل الخليقة ماجد ذونائل
مثل السريّ تمده الأنهار 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كأساً دهاقاً - قال: ملأى، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أتانا عامر يرجوقراناً
فأترعنا له كأساً دهاقاً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لكنود - قال: كفور للنعم، وهوالذي يأكل وحده ويمنع رفده ويجيع عبده أما سمعت قول الشاعر:  
شكرت له يوم العكاظ نواله
ولم أك للمعروف ثم كنود
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فسينغضون إليك رؤوسهم - قال: يحركون رؤوسهم استهزاء بالناس، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أتنغض لي يوم الفخار وقد ترى
خيولاً عليها كالأسود ضـوارياً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يهرعون - قال: يقبلون إليه بالغضب، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أتونا يهرعون وهم أسارى
نسوقهم على رغم الأنوف 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - بئس الرفد المرفود - قال: بئس اللعنة بعد اللعنة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
لا تقذفني بركن لا كفاء له
وإن تاسفك الأعداء بالرفد 
قل: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - غير تتبيب - قال: تخسير. أما سمعت قول بشر بن أبي حازم: 
هم جدعوا الأنوف فأوعبوها
وهم تركوا بني سعد تبابـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل - ما القطع؟ قال: آخر الليل سحراً، قال مالك ابن كنانة: 
ونائحة تقوم بقطـع لـيل
على رجل أصابته شعوب 
أي داهية قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - هيت لك - قال: تهيأت لك، أما سمعت قول أحيحة الجلاح الأنصاري: 
به أحمي المضاف إذا دعاني
إذا ما قيل للأبطال هـيتـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يوم عصيب - قال: شديد، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
هم ضـــربـــوا قـــوانـــــس خـــــــيل حـــــــجــــــ  ـر
بجـــنــــب الـــــــرده فـــــــي يوم عـــــــصــــــ  ـيب
قال: أخبرني عن قول الله تعالى لا يسأمون قال: لا يفترون ولا يملون، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
من الخوف لا ذوسمة من عبادة
ولا زهـــومـــن طـــول الـــتـــعـــبـ  ــد يجــــــهــــــ  ـد
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - طيراً أبابيل - قال: ذاهبة وجائية تنقل الحجارة بمناقيرها وأرجلها فتبلبل عليهم فوق رؤوسهم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
وبالفوارس من ورقاء قد علموا
أحلاس خيل على جرد أبابيل
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ثقفتموهم - قال: وجدتموهم، أما سمعت قول حسان: 
فإما تثقفن بني لـؤي
جذيمة إن قتلهم دواء 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فأثرن به نقعاً - قال: النقع: ما يسطع من حوافر الخيل، أما سمعت قول حسان: 
عدمنا خيلنا إن لم تروها
تثير النقع موعدها كداء 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - في سواء الجحيم - قال: في وسط الجحيم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
رماهم بسهم فاستوى في سوائها
وكان قبولاً للهوى ذي الطوارق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - في سدر مخضود - قال: الذي ليس له شوك، أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت: 
إن الحدائق في الجنان ظلـيلة
فيها الكواعب سدرها مخضود 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - طلعها هضيم - قال: منضم بعضه إلى بعض، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: 
دار لبيضاء العوارض طـفـلة
مهضومة الكشحين ريا المعصم 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - قولاً سديداً - قال: عدلاً حقاً، أما سمعت قول حمزة: 
أمين على ما استودع الله قلبه
فإن قال قولاً كان فيه مسدداً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إلا ولا ذمة - قال: الإل: القرابة، والذمة: العهد، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
جزى الله إلا كان بيني وبينهم
جزاء ظلوم لا يؤخر عاجلاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - خامدين - قال: ميتين، أما سمعت قول لبيد: 
حلوا ثيابهم على عوراتهم
فهم بأفنية البيوت خمود
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - زبر الحديد - قال: قطع الحديد، أما سمعت قول كعب بن مالك: 
تلظى عليهم حين أ، شد حميها
يزير الحديد والحجارة ساجر
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى فسحقاً - قال: بعداً، أما سمعت قول حسان: 
ألا من مبلغ عـنـي أبـياً
فقد ألقيت في سحق السعير 
قال: أخيرني عن قوله تعالى - إلا في غرور - قال: في باطل، أما سمعت قول حسان: 
تمنتك الأمانـي مـن بـعـيد
وقول الكفر يرجع في غرور 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وحصوراً - قال: الذي لا يأني النساء، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
وحصور عن الحنا يأمر النا
س بفعل الخيرات والتشمير 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - عبوساً قمطرياً - قال: الذي ينقبض وجهه من شدة الوجع، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ولا يوم الحساب وكان يوماً
عبوساً في الشدائد قمطريراً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يوم يكشف عن ساق - قال: عن شدة الآخرة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
قد قامت الحرب ينا على ساق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إيابهم - قال: الإياب: المرجع، أما سمعت قول عبيد بن الأبرص: 
وكـل ذي غـيبة يؤب
وغائب الموت لا يؤب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حوباً - قال: إثماً بلغة الحبشة، قال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
فإني وما كلفتموني من أمركم
ليعلم من أمسى أعق وأحوبا
قال: أخبرني في قوله تعالى - العنت. قال: الإثم. أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
رأيتك تبتغي عنتي وتسعـى
مع الساعي على بغير دخل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فتيلاً - قال: التي تكون في شق النواة، أما سمعت قول نابغة: 
يجمع الجيش ذا الألوف ويغزو
ثم لا يرزأ الأعادي فـتـيلا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - من قكمير - قال: الجلدة البيضاء التي على النواة، أما سمعت قول أمية بن أبي الصلت: 
لم أنل منهم فسيطاً ولا زبداً
ولا فوفف ولا قطمـيرا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أركسهم - قال: حبسهم، أما سمعت قول أمية: 
أركسوا في جهنم إنهـم كـا
نوا عتاتاً يقولون كذباً وزوراً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أمرنا نترفيها - قال: سلطنا، أما سمعت قول لبيد: 
إن يغبطوا ييسروا وإن أمروا
يوماً يصيروا للهلك والفقـد
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إن يفتنكم الذين كفروا - قال: يضلكم بالعذاب والجهد بلغة هوازن، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
كل امرئ من عباد الله مضطهد
ببطن مكة مقهور ومفـتـون
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كأن لم يغنوا - قال: كأن لم يسكنوا، أما سمعت قول لبيد: 
وغنيت سبتاً قبل مجرى داحس
لوكان للنفس اللجوج خلـود
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - عذاب الهون - قال: الهوان، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
إنا وجدنا بـلاد الـلـه واسـعة
تنجى من الذل والمخزاة والهون 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ولا يظلمون نقيراً - قال: النقير، ما في شق النواة، ومنه تنبت النخل، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
وليس الناس بعدك في نقير
وليسوا غير أصداء وهام
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لا فارض - قال: الهرمة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
لعمري لقد أعطيت ضيفط فارضاً
يساق إليه ما يقوم علـى رجـل
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود - قال: بياض النهار من سواد الليل، وهوالصبح إذا انفلق، أما سمعت قول أمية: 
الخيط الأبيض ضوء الصبح منفلق
والخيط الأسود لون الليل مكموم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - بئسما شروا به أنفسهم - قال: باعوا نصيبهم من الآخرة بطمع يسير من الدنيا، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
يعطي بها ثمناً فيمنعـهـا
ويقول صاحبها ألا تشرى 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حسباناً من السماء - قال: نار من السماء، أما سمعت قول حسان: 
بقية معشر صبت عليهـم
شآبيب من الحسبان شهب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وعنت الوجوه - قال: استسلمت وخضعت، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
لبيك عليك كل عان بـكـربة
وآل قصي من مقل وذي وفر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - معيشة ضنكاً - قال: الضنك: الضيق الشديد، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
والخيل لقد لحقت بها في مأزق
ضنك نواحيه شديد المـقـدم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - من كل فج - قال: طريق، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
حازوا العيال وسدوا الفجاج
بأجساد عـاد لـهـا آيدان
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ذات الحبك - قال: ذات الطرائق والخلق الحسن، أما سمعت قول زهير بن أبي سلمى: 
هم يصربون حبيك البيض إذ لحقوا
لا ينكصون إذ ما استلحموا وحموا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حرضاً - قال: الدنف الهالك من شدة الوجع، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أمن ذكر ليلى إن نأت غربة بها
كأنك جم للأطبـا مـحـرض
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يدع اليتيم - قال: يدفعه عن حقه، أما سمعت قول أبي طالب: 
يقسم حقاً لليتيم ولـم يكـن
يدع لذا أيسارهن الأصاغرا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - السماء منفطر به - قال: منصدع من خوف يوم القيامة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ظباهن حتى أعرض الليل دونها
أفاطير وسمى رواء جدورهـا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فهم يوزعون - قال: يحبس أولهم على آخرهم حتى تنام الطير، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
وزعت رعيلها بأقب نـهـد
إذا ما القوم شدوا بعد خمس 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كلما خبت - قال: الخبء: الذي يطفأ مرة ويسعر أخرى، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
والنار تخبـوعـن آذانـهـم
وأضرمها إذا ابتدروا سعيراً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كالمهل - قال: كدردري الزيت، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
تبارى بها العيسى السموم كأنها
تبطنت الأقراب من عرق مهلا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أخذاً وبيلاً - قال: شديداً ليس له ملجأ، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
خزي الحياة وخزي الممات
وكلا أراه طعامـاً وبـيلا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فنقبوا في البلاد - قال: هربوا بلغة اليمن، أما سمعت قول عدي بن زيد: 
فنقبوا في البلاد من حذر المـو
ت وجالوا في الأرض أي مجال 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إلا همساً - قال: الوطء الخفي والكلام الخفي، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
فباتوا يدلجون وبات يسرى
بصير بالدجا هاد هموس
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - مقمحون - قال: المقمح: الشامخ بأنفه المنكس رأسه، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ونحن على جوانبها قعـود
نغض الطرف كالإبل ألقما 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - في أمر مريج - قال: المريج: الباطل، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
فراعت فانتقدت به حشاها
فخر كأنه خوط مـريج
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حتماً مقضياً - قال: الحتم: الواجب، أما سمعت قول أمية: 
عبادك يخطئون وأنت رب
بكفيك المنايا والحـتـوم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وأكواب - قال: القلال التي لا عرى لها، أما سمعت قول الهذلي: 
فلم ينطق الديك حتى ملأت
كؤب الدنان له فاستـدارا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ولا هم عنها ينزفون - قال: لا يسكرون، أما سمعت قول عبد الله بن رواحة: 
ثم لا ينزفون عنها ولكن
يذهب الهم عنهم والغليل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كان غراماً - قال: ملازماً شديداً كلزوم الغريم الغريم، أما سمعت قول بشر بن أبي حازم: 
ويوم النسار ويوم الحفار
وكان عذاباً وكان غراماً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - والترائب - قال: هوموضع القلادة من المرأة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
والزعفران على ترائبها
شرقاً بها اللبات والنحر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - وكنتم قوماً بوراً - قال: هلكى بلغة عمان وهم من اليمن، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
فلا تكفروا ما قد صنعنا اليكموا
وكافوا به فالكفر بور لصانعه
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - نفشت - قال: النفش: الرعي بالليل، أما سمعت قول لبيد: 
بدلن بعد النفش الوجـيفـا
وبعد طول الجرة الصريفا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ألد الخصام - قال: الجدل المخاصم في الباطل، أما سمعت قول مهلهل: 
إن تحت الأشجار حزماً وجوداً
وخصيماً ألـد ذا مـغـلاق
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - بعجل حنيذ - قال: النضيج مما يشوى بالحجارة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
لهم راح ونار المسك فيهم
وشاويهم إذا شاءوا حنيذا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - من الأجداث - قال: القبور، أما سمعت قول ابن رواحة: 
حينا يقولون إذا مروا على جدثي
أرشده يا رب من عان وقد رشدا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - هلوعاً - قال: ضجراً جزوعاً، أما سمعت قول بشر بن أبي حازم: 
لا مانعاً لليتيم نحلتـه
ولا مكباً لخلقه هلعاً 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ولات حين مناص - قال: ليس بحين فرار، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
تذكرت ليلى حين لات تذكر
وقد بنت منها والمناص بعيد 
قال: اخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ودسر - قال: الدسر: الذي تخرز به السفينة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
سفينة نوتي قد أحكم صنعهـا
منحته الألواح منسوجة الدسر 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ركزاً - قال: حساً، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
وقد ترجس ركزاً مفقـر نـدس
بنبأة الصوت ما في سمعه كذب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - باسرة - قال: كالحة، أما سمعت قول عبيد بن الأبرص: 
صبحنا تميماً غداة النسا
ر شهباء ملمومة باسرة 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ضيزي - قال: جائزة، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: 
ضازت بنوأسد بحكمهـم
إذ يعدلون الرأس بالذنب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لم يتسنه - قال: لم تغيره السنون، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
طاب منه الطعم والريح معاً
لن أتراه متغيراً من سـن
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ختار - قال: الغدار الظلوم الغشوم، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
لقد علمت واستيقنت ذات نـفـسـهـا
بأن لا تخاف الدهر صرمى ولا خترى 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - عين القطر - قال: الصفر، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
فألقى في مراجل من حديد
قدور القطر ليس من البراة 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أكل خمط - قال: الأراك، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ما مغزل فرد تـراعـي بـعـينـهـا
أغن غضيض الطرف من خلل الخمط 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - اشمأزت - قال: نفرت، أما سمعت عمروبن كلثوم: 
إذا عض الثقات بها اشمأزت
وولته عشـوزنة زبـونـاً
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - جدد - قال: طرائق، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
قد غادر النسع في صفحاتها جدداً
كأنها طرق لاحت علـى أكـم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - أغنى وأقنى - قال: أغنى من الفقر، وأقنى من الغنى، أما سمعت قول عنترة العبسي: 
فأقنى حياءك لا أبالك واعلمي
أني امرؤ سأموت إن لم أقتل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لا يلتكم - قال: لا ينقصكم بلغة بني عبس، أما سمعت قول الحطيئة العبسي: 
أبلغ سراة بني سعد مغلغلة
جهد الرسالة لا ألتا ولا كذبا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (وأباً) قال: الأب: ما يعتلف منه الدواب، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
ترى به الأب واليقطين مختلـطـاً
على الشريعة يجري تحتها الغرب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (لا تواعدوهن سراً) قال: السر: الجماع، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: 
ألا زعمت بسباسة اليوم أنـنـي
كبرت وأن لا يحسن السر أمثالي 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله (فيه تسيمون) قال: تزرعون، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
ومشى القوم بالعماد إلى الدرحاء أعيي المسيم أين المساق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (لا ترجون لله وقاراً) قال: لا تخشون لله عظمة، أما سمعت قول أبي ذؤيب: 
إذا لسعته النحل لم يرج لسعها
وحالفها في بيت نوب عوامل 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (ذا متربة) قال: ذا حاجة وجهد، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
تربت يد لك ثم قل نوالـهـا
وترفعت عنك السماء سجالها 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى (مهطعين) قال: مذعنين خاضعين، أما سمعت قول تبع: 
تعبدني نمر بن سعد وقد درى
ونمر بن سعد مدين ومهطع
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - هل تعلم له سمياً - قال: ولداً، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أما السمي فأنت منه مكثر
والمال فيه تغتذي وتروح 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يصهر - قال: يذاب، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
سخنت صهارته فظل عثاله
في سيطل كفيت به يتردد
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لتنوء بالعصبة - قال: لتثقل، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس: 
تمشى فتثقلها عجـيزتـهـا
مشي الضعيف ينوء بالوسق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - كل بنان - قال: أطراف الأصابع، أما سمعت قول عنترة: 
فنعم فوارس الهيجاء قومي
إذا علق الأعنة بالبـنـان
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إعصار - قال: الريح الشديدة، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
فله في آثارهن خوان
وحفيف كأنه إعصار 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - مراغماً - قال: منفسحاً بلغة هذيل، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
واترك أرض جهرة إن عندي
رجاء في المراغم والتعادي
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - صلداً قال: أملس، أما سمعت قول أبي طالب 
وإني لقرم وابن قرم لهـاشـم
لآباء صدق مجدهم معقل صلد 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله (لأجراً غير ممنون - قال: غير منقوص، أما سمعت قول زهير: 
فضل الجواد على الخيل البطاء فلا
يعطي بذلك ممنونـاً ولا تـرقـا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - جابوا الصخر - قال: نقبوا الحجارة في الجبال فاتخذوها بيوتاً، أما سمعت قول أمية: 
وشق أبصارنا كيما نعيش بها
وجاب للسمع أصماخاً وآذانا 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - حباً جماً - قال: كثيراً، أما سمعت قول أمية: 
إن تغفر اللهم تغفر جماً
وأي عبد لك لا ألمـا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - غاسق - قال: الظلمة، أما سمعت قول زهير: 
ظلت تجوب يداها وهي لاهية
حتى إذا جنح إلا ظلام والغسق 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - في قلوبهم مرض - قال: النفاق، أما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
أجامل أقواماً حياء وقـد أرى
صدورهم تغلي على مراضها 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - يعمهون - قال: يلعبون ويترددون، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
أراني قد عمهت وشاب رأسي
وهذا اللعب شين بالكـبـير
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - إلى بارئكم - قال: خالقكم، أما سمعت قول تبع: 
شهدت على أحـمـد أنـه
رسول من الله بارىء النسم 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - لا ريب فيه - قال: لا شك فيه، أما سمعت قول ابن الزبعري: 
ليس في الحق يا أمامة ريب
إنما الريب ما يقول الكذوب 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ختم الله على قلوبهم - قال: طبع عليها، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
وصهباء طاف يهود بها
فأبرزها وعليها ختـم
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - صفوان - قال: الحجر الأملس، أما سمعت قول أوس بن حجر: 
على ظهر صفوان كأن متونه
عللن بدهن يزلق المتنـزلا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - فيها صر قال: برد، أما سمعت قول نابغة: 
لا يبرمون إذا ما الأرض جللها
صر الشتاء من الإمحال كالأدم 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - تبوئ المؤمنين - قال: توطن المؤمنين، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
وما بوأ الرحمن بيتك منزلاً
بأجياد غزي الغنى والمحرم 
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ربيون - قال: جموع كثيرة، أما سمعت قول حسان: 
وإذا معشر تجافوا عن ال
قصد حملنا عليهم ربينـا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - مخمصة - قال: مجاعة، أما سمعت قول الأعشى: 
تبيتون في المشتا ملأى بطونكم
وجاراتكم سغب يبين خمائصا
قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى: (وليقترفوا ما هم مقترفون)، قال: ليكتسبوا ما هم مكتسبون، أما سمعت قول لبيد: 
وإني لآت ما أتـيت وإنـنـي
لما اقترفت نفسي على لراهب 
هذا آخر مسائل نافع بن الأزرق، وقد حذفت منها يسيراً نحو بضعة عشر سؤالاً، وهي أسئلة مشهورة أخرج الأئمة أفراداً منها بأسانيد مختلفة إلى ابن عباس. وأخرج أبو بكر بن الأنباري في كتاب الوقف والابتداء منها قطعة وهي المعلم عليها بالحمرة صورة ك قال: حدثنا بشر بن أنس. أنبأنا محمد بن علي بن الحسن بن شقيق. أنبأنا أبوصالح هدبة بن مجاهد. أنبأنا مجاهد بن شجاع. أنبأنا محمد بن زياد اليشكري عن ميمون بن مهران قال: دخل نافع بن الأزرق المسجد فذكره. وأخرج الطبراني في معجمه الكبير منها قطعة وهي المعلم عليها صورة ط من طريق جويبر بن الضحاك بن مزاحم قال: خرج نافع بن الأزرق فذكره.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

وفي الكامل للمبرد:
قال: وكان نافع بن الأزرق ينتجع عبد الله بن العباس فيسأله، فله عنه مسائل من القرآن وغيره، قد رجع إليه في تفسيرها، فقبله وانتحله، ثم غلبت عليه الشقوة، ونحن ذاكرون منها صدراً إن شاء الله.
حدث أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى التيمي النسابة، عن أسامة بن زيد، عن عكرمة، قال: رأيت عبد الله بن العباس وعنده نافع بن الأزرق وهو يسأله، ويطلب منه الإحتجاج باللغة، فسأله عن قول الله جل ثناؤه: " والليل وما وسق " " الإنشقاق: 17 "، فقال ابن عباس: وما جمع، فقال: أتعرف ذلك العرب؟ فقال ابن عباس: أما سمعت قول الراجز: 
إن لنا قلائصاً حـقـائقـا		مستوسقات لو يجدن سائقا 
هذا قول ابن عباس: وهو الحق الذي لا يقدح فيه قادح، ويعرض القول فيحتاج المبتدئ إلى أن يزداد في التفسير.
قوله: حقائقا إنما بنى الحقة من الإبل - وهي التي قد استحقت أن يحمل عليها - على فعلية مثل حقيقة ولذلك جمعها على حقائق ويقال: استوسق القوم، إذا اجتمعوا.
وروى أبو عبيدة في هذا الإسناد - وروى ذلك غيره، وسمعناه من غير وجه - أنه سأله عن قوله عز وجل: " قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا " " مريم: 24 " فقال ابن عباس: هو الجدول، فسأله عن الشواهد، فأنشده: 
سلماً ترى الدالج منها أزورا		إذا يعج في السري هرهرا 
السلم: الدلو الذي له عروة واحدة، وهو دلو السقائين، وهو الذي ذكره طرفة فقال: 
لها مرفقان أفتلان كأنما		أمرا بسلمى دالج متشدد 
والدالج: الذي يمشي بالدلو بين البئر والحوض، وأصحاب الحديث ينشدون: تر الدالي منه أزورا وهذا خطأ لا وجه له.
وروى أبو عبيدة وغيره: أن نافعاً سأل ابن عباس عن قوله: " عتل بعد ذلك زنيم " " القلم: 13": ما الزنيم؟ قال: هو الدعي الملزق، أما سمعت قول حسان بن ثابت: 
زنـيم تـداعـاه الـرجـال زيادة		كما زيد في عرض الأديم الأكارع 
ويزعم أهل اللغة أن اشتقاق ذلك من الزنمة التي بحلق الشاة، كما يقولون لمن دخل في قوم ليس منهم: زعنفة ، وللجمع زعانف، والزعنفة: الجناح من أجنحة السمك.
قال أبو الحسن الأخفش: كذا قال زعنفة، والناس كلهم يقولون: زعنفة بكسر الزاي، وهو الوجه.
ويروى عن غير أبي عبيدة أنه سأله عن قوله جل اسمه: " والتفت الساق بالساق " " القيامة: 29 "، قال: الشدة بالشدة، فسأله عن الشاهد فأنشده: 
أخو الحرب إن عضت به الحرب عضها		وإن شمرتعن ساقها الحـرب شـمـرا
ويروى عن أبي عبيدة من غير وجه أن نافع بن الأزرق سأل ابن عباس فقال: أرأيت نبي الله سليما صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع ا خوله الله وأعطاه، كيف عني بالهدهد على قلته وضؤولته؟ فقال له ابن عباس: إنه احتاج إلى الماء، والهدهد قناء ، والأرض له كالزجاجة، يرى باطنها من ظاهرها، فسأل عنه لذلك، قال ابن الأزرق: قف يا وقاف، كيف يبصر ما تحت الأرض، والفخ يغطى له بمقدار إصبع من تراب فلا يبصره حتى يقع فيه! فقال ابن عباس: ويحك يا ابن الأزرق! أما علمت أنه إذا جاء القدر عشي البصر.
ومما سأله عنه: " الم ذلك الكتاب " " البقرة: 1 - 2 "، فقال ابن عباس: تأويله: هذا القرآن.
هكذا جاء، ولا أحفظ عليه شاهداً عن ابن عباس، وأنا أحسبه أنه لم يقبله إلا بشاهد، وتقديره عند النحويين: إذا قال: ذلك الكتاب أنهم قد كانوا وعدوا كتاباً؛ هكذا التفسير، كما قال جل ثناؤه: " فلا جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به " " البقرة: 89 "؛ ويعني بذلك اليهود، وقال: " يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم " " البقرة: 146 "، فمعناه: هذا الكتاب الذي كنتم تتوقعونه. وبيت خفاف بن ندبة على ذلك وفزارة، فعمد ابنا حرملة: دريد وهاشم المريان عمد معاوية، فاستطرد له أحدهما، فحمل عليه معاوية، فطعنه، وحمل الآخر على معاوية فطعنه متمكناً، وكان صميم الخيل ، فلما تنادوا معاوية: قال خفاف بن ندبة - وهي أمه، وكانت حبشية، وأبوه عمير، وهو أحد بني سليم بن منصور -: قتلني الله إن رمت حتى أثأر به، فحمل على مالك بن حمار - وه سيد بن شمخ بن فزارة - فطعنه فقتله، فقال خفاف بن ندبة: 
وإن تك خيلي قد أصيب صميمها		فعمداً على عيني تيممت هالكا
وقفت له علوى وقد خام صحبتي		لأبني مجداً أو لأثأر هـالـكـا
أقول له والرمح يأطر متـنـه		تأمل خفافاً إننـي أنـا ذلـكـا
يريد: أنا ذلك الذي سمعت به. هذا تأويل هذا.
وقوله: يأطر متنه أي يثني. يقال: أطرت القوس آطرها أطراً، وهي مأطورة. وعلوى: فرسه.
ومما سأله عنه قوله عز وجل: " لهم أجر غير ممنون " " فصلت: 8 "، فقال ابن عباس: غير مقطوع، فقال: هل تعرف ذلك العرب؟ فقال: قد عرفه أخو بني يشكر حيث يقول: 
وترى خلفهن من سرعة الرج		ع منينـاً كـأنـه إهـبـاء
قال أبو العباس: منين، يعني الغبار، وذلك أنها تقطعه قطعاً وراءها.
والمنين: الضعيف المؤذن بانقطاع، أنشدني التوزي عن أبي زيد: 
يا ريها إن سلمت يميني		وسلم الساقي الذي يليني 
ولم تخني عقد المنـين		
يريد الحبل الضعيف، فهذا هو المعروف. ويقال: منين وممنون، كقتيل ومقتول، وجريح ومجروح. وذكر التوزي في كتاب الأضداد أن المنين يكون القوي، فجعله فعيلا من المنة، والمعروف هو الأول.
وقال غير ابن عباس: " لهم أجر غير ممنون " " فصلت: 8 " لا يمن عليهم فيكدر عندهم.
ويروى من غير وجه أن ابن الأزرق أتى ابن عباس يوماً فجعل يسأله حتى أمله، فجعل ابن عباس يظهر الضجر، وطلع عمر بن عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة على ابن عباس، وهو يومئذ غلام، فسلم وجلس، فقال له ابن عباس: ألا تنشدنا شيئاً من شعرك؟ فأنشده: 
أمن آل نعم أنت غـاد فـمـبـكـر		غداة غـد أم رائح فـمـهـجـر!
بحاجة نفس لم تقل فـي جـوابـهـا		فتبلغ عذراً والـمـقـالة تـعـذر
تهيم إلى نعم فلا الشـمـل جـامـع		ولا الحبل موصول ولا القلب مقصر 
ولا قرب نعم إن دنت لـك نـافـع		ولا نأيها يسلي ولا أنت تصـبـر
وأخرى أتت من دون نعم ومثلـهـا		ونهى ذا النهى لو يرعوي أو يفكر
إذا زرت نعمـاً لـم يزل ذ قـرابة		لها كلـمـا لاقـيتـه يتـنـمـر
عزيز عليه أن أمـر بـبـابـهـا		مسر لي الشحناء والبغض مظهر
ألكني إليهـا بـالـسـلام فـإنـه		يشهر إلمامـي بـهـا وينـكـر
بآية ما قالـت غـداة لـقـيتـهـا		بمدفع أكنان أهذا الـمـشـهـر!
قفي فانظري يا أسم هل تعرفينـه		أهذا المغيري الذي كـان يذكـر!
فقالت: نعم، لا شك غـير لـونـه		سرى الليل يحيي نصه والتهجـر
لئن كان إياه لقـد حـل بـعـدنـا		عن العهد، والإنسان قـد يتـغـير
رأت رجلاً أما إذا الشمس عارضت		فيضحى وأما بالعشي فيخـصـر
حتى أتمها، وهي ثمانون بيتاً، فقال له ابن الأزرق: لله أنت يا ابن عباس! أنضرب إليك أكباد الإبل نسألك عن الدين فتعرض، ويأتيك غلام من قريش فينشدك سفهاً فتسمعه! فقال: تالله ما سمعت سفهاً، فال ابن الأزرق: أما أنشدك: 
رأت رجلاً أما إذا الشمس عارضت		فيخزى وأما بالعشي فـيخـسـر
فقال: ما هكذا قال، إنما قال فيضحى وأما بالعشي فيخصر قال: أو تحفظ الذي قال؟ قال: والله ما سمعتها إلا ساعتي هذه، ولو شئت أن أردها لرددتها، قال: فارددها، فأنشده إياها كلها .
وروى الزبيريون أن نافعاً قال له: ما رأيت أروى منك قط. فقال له ابن عباس: ما رأيت أروى من عمر، ولا أعلم من علي.
وقوله: فيضحى يقول: يظهر للشمس، ويخصر، يقول: في البردن ، فإذا ذكر العشي فقد دل على عقيب العشي، قال الله تبارك وتعالى: " وأنك لا تظمؤا فيها ولا تضحى " " طه: 119 "، والضح: الشمس، وليس من: ضحيت، يقال: جاء فلان بالضح والريح يراد به الكثرة، قال علقمة: 
أغر أبرزه للضح راقـبـه		مقلد قضب الريحان مفغوم 
له فغمة، أي رائحة طيبة، يعني إبريقاً فيه شراب؛ وفي الحديث: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما توجه إلى تبوك جاء أبو خيثمة، وكانت له امرأتان، وقد أعدت كل واحدة منهما من طيب ثمر بستانه، ومهدت له في ظل، فقال: أظل ممدود، وثمرة طيبة، وماء بارد، وامرأة حسناء، ورسول الله في الضح والريح! ما هذا بخير! فركب ناقته ومضى في أثره، وقد قيل لرسول الله في نفر تخلفوا، أبو خيثمة أحدهم، فجعل لا يذكر له أحد منهم إلا قال: دعوه فإن يرد الله به خيراً يلحقه بكم، فقيل ذات يوم: يا رسول الله، ترى رجلاً يرفعه الآل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كن أبا خيثمة "، فكانه.
وإذا انبسطت الشمس فهو الضحى مقصور، فإذا امتد النهار وبينهما مقدار ساعة أو نحو ذلك فذلك الضحاء، ممدود مفتوح الأول.
وها هي بين يديك، فلعلك تفيدنا بتصورك عنها
وقد صدرت بعض الرسائل العلمية عن هذه المسائل، 
أرجو أن يكون في ما ذكرت شيئا من بغيتك...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

قال الأخ الكريم عبد العزيز بن سعد إن مسائل ابن الأزرق مبثوثة في تراجم الإمام البخاري بالصحيح فالرجاء من الأخ الفاضل أن يدلنا على بعض الأمثلة منها بتعيين الأماكن التي أوردها فيها 
  ومن المعلوم أن الإمام البخاري قد اهتم بموضوع غريب القرآن بالأسانيد الثابتة الصحيحة خصوصا ما ورد عن ابن عباس من طريق ابن أبي طلحة وهي غير مسائل ابن الأزرق 
 أما مسائل ابن الأزرق التي اهتمت بها الدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن فسنتحدث عنها حديثا خاصا - إن شاء الله - منذأول ورود لها عند أبي عبيدة الى اليوم مرورا بابن الأنباري والرازي والطبراني والسيوطي

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد  لله  

بوركتم  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد التهامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم ... وبارك الله فيكم ... 
ثم ان ماطرحه الأخ المعيار في غاية الأهمية ، في تحقيق هذه المسائل ، فأرجو من أستذانا بن سعد أن يعرفنا بالمواضع التي ذكرها ، والتي استفسر عنها قبلي ، وجزاكم الله خيرا ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

كون البخاري أخذ من مسائل ابن الأزرق في معقاته لأقوال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في التفسير من إفادات أحد مشايخنا الشناقطة، وذكرته للدكتور مساعد الطيار فكأنه وافقه، ولم أتحقق من ذلك، وكما ذكرت قبل، فإن دراستها لم تكتمل لدي، وطرحتها بين يدي أخي كمولود خديج، 
وأشكر للإخوة تنبيهم إلى كون معلقات ابن عباس في تراجم البخاري ليست من مسائل ابن الأزرق..

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بارك الله في الأخ الفاضل عبد العزيز بن سعد  على هذا التوضيح إذ لو صح أن مسائل ابن الأزرق موزعة بين أبواب البخاري لما تجاسر أهل العلم على الطعن في صحتها 
  إن هذه المسائل التي تنسب إلى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما توجد منها عدة نسخ مخطوطة { انظر تاريخ التراث العربي لسزكين :1/46} كما توجد منها قطعة في الكامل للمبرد {ت286ه} :2/185 المكتبة التجارية الكبرى بمصر وفي كتاب :الزينة  في الكلمات الإسلامية العربية لأحمد بن حمدان الرازي{ت322ه}:1/ 125  مطابع دار الكتاب العربي  بمصر - القاهرة - ط:2 -1957م وفي كتاب :إيضاح الوقف والابتداء لأبي بكر بن الأنباري {ت328}:1/76 طبعة دمشق:1971.
  كما أخرجها سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني {ت360ه} في المعجم الكبير، وجلال الدين السيوطي{ت911ه} في الإتقان   
 وفي أسانيدهم نذكرفي هذه العجالة : 
  1- في إسناد ابن الأنباري :محمد بن يزيد اليشكري الميموني ضعفه علي بن المديني وقال رميت بما كتبت عنه كما ضعفه ابن معين وأبو زرعة والدارقطني 
 2- في إسناد الطبراني : جوير بن سعيد بن القاسم قال ابن معين : ليس بشيء وقال النسائي والدارقطني : متروك الحديث ، ذكرت له أحاديث موضوعة 
 3- في سند السيوطي عيس بن دأب قال البخاري وحاتم  : منكر الحديث وقال خلف : كان يضع الحديث 
 آمل أن يغني الإخوة هذا الموضوع لنقول فيه -جميعا - كلمة تطمئن لها النفوس

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

يقول الدكتور مساعد الطيار بأن تلقي أهل العلم لها بالقبول يجعل طالب العلم لا يتردد في قبولها...
فهل طعن فيها أحد بالوضع مثلا؟
وهل كون اليشكري ضعيف، يمنع من قبولها مع العلم بأن أهل العلم لا يتشددون في الآثار عن الصحابة كالحاديث المرفوعة؟
وهل في متن الرواية ما يستنكر - من نسبة رواية بيت على غير وجهه، أو ذكر معنى لم تعرفه العرب مثلا؟

----------


## محمد التهامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكر لكم إخوتي  جميعا هذا الإهتمام ، وأثمن للأستاذ المعيار ما تفضل به من جميل تخريج ، وإعلامنا بعلل رجال السند المتسببين في عدم الجزم بصحة  هذه المسائل الهامة ، وهذا لا يعني عدم صحتها ، ولكن ورودها في هذه المراجع الهامة وذكر كبار العلماء لها ، يؤكد أن لها أصلا ، وأنها وقعت لا شك في ذلك ، إنما أن تكون بهذا الكم الهائل الذي تجاوز المئتي مسالة ، بل وأقترب من ثلاثمائة ، وبألفاظ تختلف من مصدر لآخر ، فهذا مالا شك في عدم صحته . وهي إضافات قد تكون أضيفت بحسن نية ، ولكنها ربما أثرت هذه المسائل لما لها من قيمة لغوية عالية ، وفعَّلت أثر الشعر الهام في التفسير والبيان .
وأضيف إلى من ذكرهم الأستاذ المعيار بعضا ممن أهتم بدراستها أو أشار إليها :
كالزركشي في برهانه 1/293عند حديثه عن (غريب القرآن) ، وإن لم يأتي بها .
وقد أخذ منها كثير من المفسرين ، واللغويين عند توقفهم في تفسير لفظة من غريب القرآن.
وتناولها جمع من الباحثين المعاصرين بالدراسة والتحليل، منهم على سبيل المثال : محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ، في معجمه ؛ والدكتورة عائشة بنت الشاطئ في كتابها " الأعجاز البياني ومسائل نافع بن الأزرق " ، والشيخ أبو تراب الظاهري في كتابه " شواهد القرآن " ، وكل من الأستاذ / محمد الدالي ، وابراهيم السامرائي ، وأشار إليها الدكتور / مساعد الطيار في تفسيره اللغوي ، ولا أشك أن الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهري قدتناولها في رسالته للدكتوراه الموسومة بـ " الشاهد الشعري " كما علمت  ، ولكني للأسف لم اقف على هذه الرسالة حتى الآن ، وتوقعي كونها في صميم دراسته . وقد أخبرني مرة في تواصلنا عبر الإيميل أنه بصدد طبع الرسالة ، وربما هي توشك على الخروج بحلتها الباهية قريبا ، فمبارك له ، ووفقه الله لكل خير ، وكنت أتمنى لو يمتعنا بمشاركته في هذا الموضوع ، فلاشك سيبدع ويفيد كعهدنا به .
وقد قرأت مقالا للأستاذ / محمد علي آذرشب ، بعنوان "سؤالات مجهولة من أسئلة نافع بن الأزرق إلى ابن عباس " وقد أوصلها إلى ستين مسألة ، معتمدا فيما قاله على المخطوط الذي أخذ منه السيوطي ، و كان السيوطي قد أشار عند إيرادها في إتقانه إلى أنه ترك منها يسيرا ، والمتروك هو ماتناوله الدكتور في دراسته .
ثم أني قد أهتم بدراستها في الجانب التطبيقي من رسالتي للماجستير الموسومة بـ " أثر الشعر في التفسير " التي أسال الله إعانتي على إنجازها كما ينبغي ، وأرجو منكم الدعاء لذلك.
وسمعت أن العالم المغربي ابن الونان قد تناولها بالشرح ، ولما أقف عليه .
وأجزم أن لهذه المسائل دراسات عديدة وكتبت فيها كتابات كثيرة عبر القرون ، لكن هذا ما علمناه ، وأرجو ممن لديه علم فيها أن يتحفنا بعلمه ، وسبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ماعلمتنا ، وجزا الله الجميع خيرا ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لم أتمكن من قراءة هذا الموضوع كاملاً هنا الآن ، لكنني أحببت الإشارة إلى أنني قد درست مسائل نافع بن الأزرق في بحث لي أرجو أن ينشر مطبوعاً قريباً ، وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في دراستها دراسة حديثية نقدية ، وقد أفردتها عن البحث فيما بعدُ وأضفت إضافات أخرى لم أذكرها في البحث ولا سيما في الجانب الحديثي . وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

إضافة الى ماسبق ذكره من مصادر مسائل ابن الأزرق تجدر الإشارة إلى  أن أبا عبيد القاسم بن سلام {ت224ه} أورد بعضها في كتابه "فضائل القرآن"2/173 تحقيق أحمد الخياطي ط:1415ه = 1995م مطبعة فضالة - المغرب 
   " حدثنا هشيم قال : أخبرنا حصين بن عبد الرحمن عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة  عن ابن عباس أنه كان يسأل عن القرآن فينشد فيه الشعر ، قال أبو عبيد : يعني بذلك أنه كان يستشهد به على التفسير 
  - وحدثنا هشيم عن أبي بشر عن سعيد بن جبير أو مجاهد عن ابن عباس في قوله :{ والليل وما وسق } قال ما جمع وأنشد:
           ***  قد اتسقن لو يجدن سائقا       
   الى آخره...  ولا شك أن القاسم بن سلام وأسانيده أرفع وأجود ممن جاء بعده ولنا عودة إليها إن شاء الله  .

----------


## محمد التهامي

أحببت الإشارة إلى أنني قد درست مسائل نافع بن الأزرق في بحث لي أرجو أن ينشر مطبوعاً قريباً ، وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في دراستها دراسة حديثية نقدية ، وقد أفردتها عن البحث فيما بعدُ وأضفت إضافات أخرى لم أذكرها في البحث ولا سيما في الجانب الحديثي . وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
و أشكر للدكتور الشهري مشاركته وتفاعله الدائم مع طلبة العلم وحرصه على نشر كل ما هو مفيد ، وفعلا دراسة المسائل من جانب حديثي هو ما يهمنا كون معظم من تناولها بالدراسة أهمل هذا الجانب أو اكتفى بإشارات لاتسمن ولا تغني ، وكلنا انتظار و شوق لرؤية هذا المطبوع  ، الذي نسأل الله أن ييسر إخراجه وكل أعمال أستاذنا الفاضل / عبد الرحمن الشهري ، ولكم جميعا  أساتذتي وإخوتي المشاركين بهذا الموضوع خالص تحياتي  وجميل دعواتي ، ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ،  و  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

نتمنى أن نجد  للمناقشات التي دارت في هذا الموقع في البحث الموفق إن شاء الله الذي أعده الأخ محمد التهامي وفق ما يقتضيه البحث العلمي النزيه ، مع الإشارة إلى أنه سبق لأخيكم هذا أن تحدث في هدا الموضوع في كتاب له طبع منذ حوالي ثلاثة عشر عاما

----------


## محمد التهامي

(نتمنى أن نجد  للمناقشات التي دارت في هذا الموقع في البحث الموفق إن شاء الله الذي أعده الأخ محمد التهامي وفق ما يقتضيه البحث العلمي النزيه ) 

أشكر لكم أستاذنا محمد المعيار هذا التوجيه الكريم الهام ، .و نسأل الله أن يعيننا على الإخلاص في النية والعمل ، واثمن لكم جميل مشاركاتكم وما تفيدنا به باستمرار .

(مع الإشارة إلى أنه سبق لأخيكم هذا أن تحدث في هدا الموضوع في كتاب له طبع منذ حوالي ثلاثة عشر عاما )
 هل تعطينا أستاذنا الفاضل فكرة موجزه عن كتابكم المشار إليه ، وأين يمكننا الحصول عليه ، أو أمِنَ الممكن التكرم بارساله إلينا عن طريق إيميلنا المدون أدناه ، للاستفادة منه كمرجع حول هذه المسائل ، مع جزيل شكرنا وبالغ امتناننا وتقديرنا .
أثمن لكم حسن الاهتمام ، وكرم الأخلاق ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
                                      تلميذكم / محمد التهامي 
mohammed_omar41@yahoo.com

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

معذرة للأخ الكريم عن هذا التأخير في الإجابة مع العلم أني جبلت والحمد لله على الاهتمام بالفكرة أكثر من الشخص وأكره ما أكره الحديث عن نفسي إلا عند الضرورة القصوى ...
  إن الكتاب الذي أشرت إليه هو :"نفس الصباح في غريب القرآن وناسخه ومنسوخه " لأبي جعفر الخزرجي {ت582ه} دراسة وتحقيق : محمد عزالدين المعيار الإدريسي - ط1 :1414ه=1994 مطبعة فضالة - مطبوعات وزارة الأوقاف والشؤو الإسلامية بالمملكة المغربية
  وتوسعت في الموضوع بعد ذلك وسأنشره إن شاء الله في بحث مستقل 
 أما  توفير الكتاب على شبكة الأنتير فسأعمل بمساعدة بعض الإخوة على ذلك إن شاء الله / والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمد التهامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أستاذي الكريم / محمد المعيار : شهر  مبارك ، وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وسائر صالح أعمالكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير .
ثم أعتذر كثيرا عن انقطاعي ..كوني قد دخلت أكثر من مرة ولم أجدك حتى رأيت أعتذارك الأخير ، وسامحني أستاذي الكريم فقد انقط عندي النت لما يقارب الشهر ، ناهيك عن انشغالي الشديد بالبحث في الموضوع المشار إليه من قبل ، وأشرك لكم جميل اهتمامكم ، وجزيتم خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته - أخي محمد التهامي - وشكرا لك على سؤالك عن أخيك ولك أجر السبق إلى التهنئة بهذا الشهر الفضيل كتب الله لنا جميعا الظفر بنتيجته المرجوة  إن شاء الله وفق ما وعد الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " 
   بارك الله في أخي الكريم ووفقه في علمه وعمله ...

----------


## محمد التهامي

آمين وأياكم أستاذنا الفاضل .
وسامحوني عن قلة تواصلي ، نظرا لانشغالي ، وبارك الله في وقتكم ، ووفقكم لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه ، ولا تنسنا من صالح دعائكم ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## حمد

> قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - طلعها هضيم - قال: منضم بعضه إلى بعض





> عدد الأزهار بالطلعة وكمية اللقاح بها :
> يفضل الذكور التي تكون أزهارها كثيرة العدد محتوية علي كمية كبيرة من حبوب اللقاح حيث تتفاوت الأشجار المذكرة في كمية اللقاح التي تحتويها أزهاره وقد يصل هذا التفاوت إلي ثلاث أو أربع أمثال ، وكذلك يفضل الطلع الذي لا تنتثر الأزهار من الشماريخ بل تبقي ملتصقة بها مدة طويلة ، كذلك الأزهار التي لا تتفتح بتلاتها بصورة واسعة بعد إنشقاق غلاف الطلعة مباشرة حيث تحتفظ هذه الأزهار باللقاح مدة أطول عادة .


http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=sa

----------


## حمد

> قال: أخبرني عن قوله تعالى - ولا هم عنها ينزفون - قال: لا يسكرون، أما سمعت قول عبد الله بن رواحة: ثم لا ينزفون عنها ولكن
> يذهب الهم عنهم والغليل


وقال يحيى بن وثاب : لا يتقيؤون .
وفسرها بعض المفسرين ، بأنهم : لا يبولون . لأنّ ذلك من خصال الخمر في الدنيا .



> وفي قوله تعالى : { وَلاَ يُنزِفُونَ } أربعة أوجه :
> أحدها : لا تنزف عقولهم فيسكرون ، قاله ابن زيد ، وقتادة .
> الثاني : لا يملون ، قاله عكرمة .
> الثالث : لا يتقيئون ، قاله يحيى بن وثاب .
> الرابع : وهو تأويل من قرأ بكسر الزاي لا يفنى خمرهم ، ومنه قول الأبيرد :


http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=sa

----------

